# Attaching Track to Foam



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Returning to the hobby from about 20 yrs ago, I have a newbie question.

I see that one option to benchwork construction is to cover the plywood base with extruded foam to allow for adding depressions in the surface for landscaping things like creek or river beds. My question is for HO track with cork roadbed, how does one attach track to the cork roadbed? In my past experience, there was plywood beneath the cork roadbed to hold the nail put into the track. With foam beneath the cork roadbed the nail would not hold. I assume the track needs to be glued to the roadbed?

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Doc

Your diagnosis is right on. No nails. Pin the flex track to the cork or foam
roadbed to hold the curves and glue it down. Doesn't take much glue, and it
can be taken up by using a wide flat blade tool or knife. Guys differ as to
which glue to use. You might check some of the road bed postings to
learn about the various types. I used the 50/50 Elmers and water,
with a wet water dose beforehand.

The 1" or so foam base over the plywood helps with sound control in
addition to offering the ability to make depressions for ditches, streams
and the like.

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've used latex caulk to attach my cork roadbed to the foam, let it dry over night and then a thin layer on top of the cork, lay the track, pin it down let it dry. Have not had any problems at all. Just make sure it is latex adhesive caulk, it is paintable and the ballast glue will hold on it. Do not use anything with silicone in it, paint and glue won't stick to that.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I use liquid nails to glue the cork down and track nails for the track. Works great for me.


----------

